# Standard size of web bio pic?



## brando72 (Feb 21, 2012)

My apologies if this question is in the wrong forum. I was trying to figure out what the standard size of a web based bio pic is? After shooting portraits in raw and then PP in LR3, what export size jpg would be the standard corporate web site size pic?

Thanks.


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 21, 2012)

as a webdeveloper, i'm not familiar with a "standard size" for "a web based bio pic". this just depends on your website/layout design. you could make them 300px wide, or 500px if you want to.
the minimum screen size of most monitors these days is 1024x768. so i guess it would be wise to make the image at least not wider then 1000px.


----------



## brando72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Would 500px be the long edge value for LR3 export?


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 21, 2012)

yes, you could use it for the long edge (but also for the short).

perhaps you can show us your website, or the place where you'd like to place the picture? that way it's a bit easier to give you advise.


----------



## japhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

500px is actually quite small, I'm using 800px (LR export long edge) on my blog.

But be sure it fits your layout, I had to manually tweak my Wordpress blog theme for 800px wide images...


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no such thing as a standard size; everybody makes their pages to whatever size they want. Look at the page layout; then size to fit how you want it to look on that page (do realize that it will be too wide for phone users no matter what unless you design a separate phone user page)

Understand your users: some may still be using netbooks or tablets that are a different size; a page on an ipad will size differently than a standard 1024 x 768 screen (and Macs have a different size

500 pixels is a good estimate and should work for the majority of users and if you want to get tricky link to a larger version; believe it or not a lot of people will try that link


----------

